# How do I process ship to store items using the STS app on the Zebra at guest service?



## Redjar (Jul 7, 2021)

My store processes ship to store products at guest service and puts them in the drive up hold location at guest service. If there are multiple items in a shipment that fit into one bag, what is the step-by-step process of “receiving” the shipment putting the items in a hold location?


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 7, 2021)

Your leader or trainer should walk you through this. However the ship to store app does as well. Scan the printer, scan a box, follow the next 3 prompts.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 7, 2021)

Workbench has this info too. Do it on the clock at spot.


----------

